# barebow hunting setups



## triple H (Nov 29, 2008)

*changing over*

I did the same thing you are wanting to do some time ago, and for the same reason's. I got rid of all my trad stuff and found two hoyts that where comfortable to shoot with two finger's under. It is a transition that take's some getting use to, but can be done. I have found that i have to keep the bow straight up and down with little or no cant. I shoot this bow the same way i did my recurve, by looking at what i want to hit (instinctive) and just shooting. I found that one of the most critical things for me was to keep my shooting hand tight against my face with the string just barely touching my nose. Their are alot of great finger shooter on the site who will give you some great info and i am sure alot more experieced than I. Good luck


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

My experiences have been very similar to tripple H.

Most bare bow guys either gap, modified gap, or use some kind of sight picture that involves at least seeing some reference to the arrow out of their peripheral vision. So when you go to an elevated rest, most of us find that canting the bow changes where the arrow hits. When the shaft is close to your hand, canting doesn't change the sight picture very much. But when its elevated, that does not seem to be the case. At least that has been my conclusion. So I also try to hold the bow vertical. On real close shots I can cant the bow slightly. Also, from a tree stand, I have to watch out, or I will cant the bow without realizing it.

I do not gap, per se. But I do see the back end of the arrow shaft out of my peripheral. I draw three under, and drop one holding two. I anchor with the index finger at the base of my nose. I also index the cock feather so that I can touch it to my nose. My point on is still well out there, but this is very close to what I did with recurves. I do hear about guys with short point on distances. I assume they either have a very high anchor (under eye), long arrow and gap, or a real heavy arrow. Never been there or done that.

Personally, I like the 65%b let off, but I shoot low draw weights. I think holding weight is more the issue. I prefer to hold about 20#.

Gotta go. Hope this helps. PM me if I can help in any way.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

*barebow hunting*

I shoot 2 under drawing with 3 then droping the ring finger. I hunt using a gap system of aiming, kinda. Shooting at 3-D or animals you get a sense of th trajectory. I like my hunting bow to have a slightly shorter point on, about 35 yrds. I shoot with my middle finger in corner of the mouth and highup on the cheek. I can find my anchor quickly which is advantageous in some hunting situations. Always burn the spot when shooting at an animal. It pays off. I like a fast arrow, but I will not compromise my arrow weight getting too lite. I use woodsman elite broadheads. I also have hunted quite a bit with stickbows, but now due to the shoulder being the way it is and my acceptance of that, I shootcompound without a sight exclusively. It is a great way to hunt. You get all the benefits of the compound, more energy, etc. but you can shoot in lowlight and you are not messing with all the gadgets that just complicate a hunting weapon IMO. PM me, I am willing to offer help in any way.


----------

